# what is a G-out?



## cornholio (Jun 18, 2004)

i think i know, but i'm not entirely sure. i did a search on google and all i found is a bunch of stuff about gout, the medical condition, and some mountain biking references to G-outs but no definition of the term.

i know G stands for gravity as in Gs, but what sort of terrain feature is a G-out? steep hill followed by an abrupt transition? or something else?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

cornholio said:


> i think i know, but i'm not entirely sure. i did a search on google and all i found is a bunch of stuff about gout, the medical condition, and some mountain biking references to G-outs but no definition of the term.
> 
> i know G stands for gravity as in Gs, but what sort of terrain feature is a G-out? steep hill followed by an abrupt transition? or something else?


It is associated with an abrupt change in direction with a strong acceleration, not positive about its connection with biking, my guess would be- like going around a 180 degree berm that would completely compress your fork causing you not to be able to absorb the forces allowing you to accelerate at a faster rate than gravity. I know for flying if you make a banked turn at 60 degrees that is pulling 2gs.


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

A good example of a G-out in biking is when you come flying down a hill, and then at the bottom it levels out abrubtly. When you hit the flats with all the speed you just carried down the hill you G-Out. Your suspension compresses/bottoms, and you get thrusted downward.


----------



## cornholio (Jun 18, 2004)

mxrider489 said:


> A good example of a G-out in biking is when you come flying down a hill, and then at the bottom it levels out abrubtly. When you hit the flats with all the speed you just carried down the hill you G-Out. Your suspension compresses/bottoms, and you get thrusted downward.


makes sense. that's pretty much what i thought, but i wasn't sure. thanks.

so a G-out isn't really one single type of terrain feature per se, as it is the result of transitions in the terrain when travelling at high speed. you could G-out in a berm, or between jumps in a big rhythm section, or at the bottom of a steep hill, etc.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

cornholio said:


> makes sense. that's pretty much what i thought, but i wasn't sure. thanks.
> 
> so a G-out isn't really one single type of terrain feature per se, as it is the result of transitions in the terrain when travelling at high speed. you could G-out in a berm, or between jumps in a big rhythm section, or at the bottom of a steep hill, etc.


that's what i got from it. and if that's what it is, do it all the time in the skatepark bowls.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Man i used to have a good picture of my self G'ing out on a steep roll down, were it goes from near vertical to level. Here is a pic of it.


----------

